# Plant ID :)



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

any ideas?










































thanks guys.

Zig.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Pfft! And I thought Girth Vader knew it all! Sorry hon, I have no idea (not surprising is it heheh).


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Christine said:


> Pfft! And I thought Girth Vader knew it all! Sorry hon, I have no idea (not surprising is it heheh).


 I wish I knew this.....:lol: I'm selling clips to my lfs and they don't know what it is either. But its selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like a type of Ludwigia to me....maybe Ludwigia glandulosa?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Looks like a type of Ludwigia to me....maybe Ludwigia glandulosa?


ludwigia is as far as I have gotten as well with it. Hopefully someone can find the planting tag and clue me in a little further....... thanks kristen, if you run across it, let me know, in the meantime I'kk keep on looking... 

Zig


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

LUDWIGIA REPENS. AHA finally. too many sub species sometimes to sort through..... good ol google. common name "red ludwigia" for us lamens. seems apparent enough eh? lol cheers all, and nite. PS I'm ABSOLUTELY WATED RIGHT NOW POSTING THIS!!!:lol: tIME FOR BED


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Ludwigia palustris.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Damon said:


> Ludwigia palustris.


more red in my subspecies to be palustris, however they do look alike, but the repens has the deep red that my plants show.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

girth vader said:


> more red in my subspecies to be palustris, however they do look alike, but the repens has the deep red that my plants show.



The intensity of the light changes the shade of red so it could be either...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

The leaf shape doesn't match Ludwigia repens IMO, but could be Ludwigia repens "rubin" which has a leaf shape similar to that. Regular repens has a more oval shaped leaf. 

Repens
Repens "rubin"

The leaf shape of palustris looks more like your plants though.  Either that or the glandulosa. :lol:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Redness is usually due to light intensity AND nitrate levels.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Damon said:


> Redness is usually due to light intensity AND nitrate levels.


Oh cool didnt know that nitrate affects too


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Running tanks lean on No3 tends to bring out the reds more.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

It's nice to have knowledgeable ppl in the plant forum . great links Kristen, and yes lower NO3 will cause colour variations as well, but....  I'm gunna put this one to rest :lol: , I drove 45 minutes to the store I bought it from and it is Repens. I dose KNO3 pretty hardy, to keep my NO3 at 40ppm. My livestock can only manage 10ppm on their own, so I give it that extra umff when I dose my Macs every other day. As I said, it's just nice not to have ppl just posting a guess and actually looking. Cheers Kristen and Damon. If you guys want some freebies I have lots, the stuff grow faster then hygro 

night guys.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'll gladly take some. I haven't had ludwigia repens or ovalis or palustris in my tanks for awhile.....


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Damon said:


> I'll gladly take some. I haven't had ludwigia repens or ovalis or palustris in my tanks for awhile.....


I'll ask around and see of who I know has a Phytosanitary Certificate ( I think you need one to ship plants across the border) and fire you down some.since you're so close I could use UPS ground and it would only take 1-2 days. I'll look into it for ya Damon. Unless I just bagged and shipped and not accurately itemised the box. I'm not sure if that would get me, you or both of us in deep.......

Ziggy.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

lol. I hear ya.... I'll look into it also. Some plants get through just fine depending on the species. I'll have to check to see if this one is allowed. Its native to the U.S. (Ludwigia is)


----------

